

$19 postage stamp-sized Wi-Fi module for interacting with physical things - grok2
https://www.spark.io/

======
untog
OK, total newbie question here. But what can I do with this? Is it _just_ a
wi-fi module? What would I use it for? How is it powered?

~~~
dyselon
It's an ARM microprocessor and wifi module. It's powered via its USB port or
whatever you hook up to the vin pin. It's basically another cheap embedded
platform, but it's got built in wifi. I kickstarted the Spark, and really love
it, so I preordered a couple of these. Looking forward to it!

------
praeivis
previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8596878](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8596878)

